

Oracle introducing mandatory training requirements for SUN certifications. - srik1234
http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_prod-plq-dad/db_pages.getpage?page_id=449

======
srik1234
Training costs are in the range of $3000. Oracle knows how to milk money from
SUN's acquisition.

